#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  vrouw op zoek naar een lieve bescheiden echtgenoot

## youngandmodest

Assalamu alaikoum, Via deze weg probeer ik in sha Allah sabab te doen om mijn mektab te vinden bij wie mijn hart en ziel rust zullen vinden. Ik ben zelf 22 jaar oud, momenteel aan het afstuderen op het hbo. Ik kom uit rotterdam en ik draag alhamdulilah al 4 jaar hijab. Ik ben 1.65 lang en zou graag iemand willen die langer is dan ik. Ik hecht veel waarde aan het geloof en diens normen en waarden. Ik ken mijn rechten en plichten en ik hecht veel waarde aan mijn familie. Ik ben op zoek naar iemand met wie ik in rust en vrede kan samenleven, iemand die mij waardeert en respecteert en zijn verantwoordelijkheden kent. Een man die houdt van lachen en gezelligheid en positief in het leven staat. Herken jij jezelf hierin of denk je iemand te kennen die wellicht aan deze omschrijving voldoet? Dan hoor ik graag van je, schroom vooral niet om een berichtje te sturen. Mijn intentie is zuiver en Allah is mijn getuige. Wa salamu alaikoum

----------


## Antara88

Alaikoum salam, ik hb intersse. Ik bn Khalid, 26 jaa 1.85, breed postuur (gespierd niet dik) en ik zoek iemand met wie ik een leuke tijd kan hebben en het leven kan delen. PM me

----------


## Shamil

Salam alaikum, heb je topic gelezen ik ben zeer genteresseerd ben serieus stuur mij een PM en wie weer khair InshAllah wa-Salam

----------


## Samlaman

Ma challah wat een mooi bericht! Ik ben woonachtig bij Schiphol. Ik ben niet veel groter dan jij bent. Inchallah zijn wij voorbestemd. Ik wacht op jou reactie. Groetjes S

----------


## ze3mawination

Salam 3alikoum Zuster,

Je topic spreekt me heel erg aan.
Stuur mij een bericht als je wilt.

Gr,

Younes

----------


## hicham_adam

Stuur me priv

----------


## Amr A

Up.....

----------

